# Triplex Net Hauler



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Looking for the dimensions of a Triplex Net Hauler as used by the pursers early 80s era. These would have been smaller than the ones on the present day Norwegian purse seiner. So, for the purposes of building a model of a purser from this era I'm hoping to find dimensions for these early ones. I want to 3D print but need even dimensions for the rollers to get the scale right. Tried Triplex Norway but no response.
Thanks


----------

